# Has anyone had luck with All-Flora?



## mell97 (Jul 13, 2007)

I just purchased All Flora from New Chapter before getting on the board and reading info about probiotics. It contains:L Rhamnosus, S Thermophilus, B Breve, Acidophilus,B infantis, B longum, L plantarum, and L salivariusIt was recommended by the health food store for general GI health. Has anyone had experience with this brand or others like it? And is there anything that is going to aggravate D if I take this regularly? How long doe sit take to see improvements from probiotics?thanks for your help, m


----------

